# LFTS 2018 Youth hunt and Liberty hunt Edtion



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Cool and crisp up here in Glennie, getting ready to go wake up the boy and get this season started, 45° with a NNW wind, going to push it a little bit this morning with that wind but we are going for it, good luck to everyone heading to the deer woods this morning!
Flight


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome morning hunters! Glad to see this thread, I was just about to start it myself. Good luck to everyone this morning, be safe and most of all have fun!!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

The kids are eating breakfast and getting dressed. Boooy it was easy getting my nephew up 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

we are heading out for a beautiful morning in Creation , good luck and be safe out there


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

My son was up johnny on the spot at 5am. Woke up 2x before he fell asleep asking if it was time to go yet..haha..crisp and clear here in Belleville. Hope we see some on the hoof..


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Cool and crisp up here in Glennie, getting ready to go wake up the boy and get this season started, 45° with a NNW wind, going to push it a little bit this morning with that wind but we are going for it, good luck to everyone heading to the deer woods this morning!
> Flight


I know this might not be the time to ask with the young ones day, but do you know if Lester & Hobie or their son Mark/ie still own the Glennie Tavern? Good Luck to all


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

In the blind now after a delay. Nephew decided to douse himself with axe this morning. Said he wanted to smell good. the Joy's of 2 first time deer hunters. All you can do is laugh 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

Good luck to all the kids


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

All set up in Lapeer county with the little nephew hoping to get his first buck! He’s behind the 450 been practicing all week. Good luck to all the youth hunters this morning shoot straight be safe an let the deer gods be with you.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

OnHoPr said:


> I know this might not be the time to ask with the young ones day, but do you know if Lester & Hobie or their son Mark/ie still own the Glennie Tavern? Good Luck to all


Sorry, I don’t know if they still do or not but that place was hopping last night when I went to Rogers to get some ice cream. No deer yet this morning beside the one that blew at us 80 time on the way in, tree stand popped and cracked as we climbed into it this morning, shifted around with that 40mph wind we had yesterday.
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Nothing so far. 4 minutes after legal shooting time they were both asking for beef jerky 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> Nothing so far. 4 minutes after legal shooting time they were both asking for beef jerky
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Asked my boy.. what's your favorite part hunting with me...he said....

Snacks.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Set up on State land in Alpena since 6.15. Nothing yet. But hearing stuff. Good luck all
<----<<<


----------



## panfisher07 (Jan 19, 2014)

Calm morning in Cadillac. Couldn’t ask for better temps. Hoping to get my son his first. Or at least have a chance . Good luck to all!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Doe and a little buck feeding at 200 yards 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Out in Ottawa County with my son for his last youth hunt. 9 does and fawns so far, he is hoping for a buck. Perfect morning!!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Talk in my blind is the following... Dad what are we doing out here, just sitting being bored. Son it is called hunting and we are looking for deer.. Ohhhh he says.

Sent from my VS987 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

BucksandDucks said:


> In the blind now after a delay. Nephew decided to douse himself with axe this morning. Said he wanted to smell good. the Joy's of 2 first time deer hunters. All you can do is laugh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Hand him a bottle of doe urine, lol.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Up to 7 or 8 so far, little flight just passed on a couple velvet spikes, they both were bloody so they should have them rubbed up real soon, the second one had about 8 inch spikes and I did my best to talk him out of shooting it. I know there is a 2 year old 8 pt in here that I would love for him to shoot.
Flight


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

Well was quick hunt for us buck came out 3 mins after legal shooting time an lil nephew got it done for his first buck. 5 point shot it at 121 yards right through the heart.


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

_Enjoying the stories so far. Congrats to the successful hunters!

This guy just popped out in the backyard (and disappeared as quickly):








_

_Neither of my kids are that interested in hunting. Yet. We will see..._


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

Just one old buck so far. Looks like he has cwd.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

G20man said:


> Just one old buck so far. Looks like he has cwd.
> View attachment 331936


Maybe blue tongue ?


----------



## G20man (Sep 4, 2018)

jr28schalm said:


> Maybe blue tongue ?


Maybe.
Hopefully he hangs around until October first so I can take him out of his misery.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

G20man said:


> Just one old buck so far. Looks like he has cwd.
> View attachment 331936


Defiantly old .


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

No deer sightings. Just a couple porkies. Happy to see the pop up still standing though with all the high winds the past couple days. Heading in at 11. Back out this afternoon. Again, good luck and congrats!! 
<----<<<


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

At the diner getting breakfast 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats to the successful hunters. Just got back in, cold and super windy in St.Clair. Didn't see a single deer but got to pull the cards on the way out. new bucks on the cams. thats a plus.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had 3 sightings this morning on stateland. 825, 845, & 855. The 845 was a buck that came in from behind and seen us before we seen him. That never ends well. Wish we could have been in a tree stand instead of ground. There were a ton of acorns. Mosquitoes started getting bad around 930. Who plans homecoming on youth weekend???? Gonna have to miss tonight's hunt. Good luck all.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Smitty03 said:


> View attachment 331929


Congratulations young man, Heck of a shot 2! & Good on you Uncle Smitty for getting him out


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Little brother had to keep ME awake in the stand this morning! Saw quite a bit of action in Ottawa county. Sat for about an hour saw one little spike and then this guy came out of the brush and into the clearing just before the corn. He had a tight shot through the brush buy lunged him good. Only ran 10 yards into the corn!

Funny thing is 10 minutes later 4 smaller bucks from 4-6 pts walked into the corn and got the crap scared out of them when they saw the dead one. Then they just nonchalantly continued eating.

















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Highball28 said:


> Little brother had to keep ME awake in the stand this morning! Saw quite a bit of action in Ottawa county. Sat for about an hour saw one little spike and then this guy came out of the brush and into the clearing just before the corn. He had a tight shot through the brush buy lunged him good. Only ran 10 yards into the corn!
> 
> Funny thing is 10 minutes later 4 smaller bucks from 4-6 pts walked into the corn and got the crap scared out of them when they saw the dead one. Then they just nonchalantly continued eating.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to little brother!


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Forgot to mention he WAS wearing orange in the stand!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Just got locked in for the evening, jumped way to many on the walk in, this isn’t the stand I would have picked but little flight wants to sit this one, maybe he is right, time will tell, good luck to everyone hunting this afternoon it’s warm in the sun even though it’s 60° .
Flight


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice work!! Keep us posted on the evening hunts as well. Good luck kids!!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

We are up amd in for the night. Step sons first deer hunt. Not sure who is more excited!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Congrats to the successful youngsters!!!
Settled in for the evening with my nephew. We skipped the morning hunt to look for a bear to run.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats little brother. Way to go! Nice deer! We've been back out since around 4.45. Nice night. Fingers are crossed. 
<----<<<


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

We are all ready to rock. If one steps into that little corner of the hayfield he's dead


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

see doe in Huron County. Got pushed off one blind when the sprayer came in to do the beet field we were sitting on. We were heading to another property. Saw a huge buck on a field on the north side of our property so snuck into see if he'll work his way to us.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Back at it in sanilac 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Highball28 said:


> Little brother had to keep ME awake in the stand this morning! Saw quite a bit of action in Ottawa county. Sat for about an hour saw one little spike and then this guy came out of the brush and into the clearing just before the corn. He had a tight shot through the brush buy lunged him good. Only ran 10 yards into the corn!
> 
> Funny thing is 10 minutes later 4 smaller bucks from 4-6 pts walked into the corn and got the crap scared out of them when they saw the dead one. Then they just nonchalantly continued eating.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Son and I hunted Sanilac this morning. Saw 5 doe and a small 4pt that he gave a pass to. Unfortunately tonight is homecoming, and he has a date he taking to the dance. So we’re sitting tonight out. We will be back out tomorrow evening. Unfortunately this is his last year for the youth hunt. I have great memories of both him and my daughter during this hunt. I will definitely be a little sad when the sunsets tomorrow. Good luck to all the youth.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Shadow’s are getting longer, nothing yet wife text and says there deer in the hay field next to us so there on there feet, I’m not in love with this spot in the afternoon but the boy made the call, I can tell he is ready to shoot, he says he wants to go fishing in the morning.
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> We are all ready to rock. If one steps into that little corner of the hayfield he's dead
> View attachment 332024
> View attachment 332025


Good to hear from ya O.G.B. MY my favorite time of the year,getting your LFTS reports good luck out there!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Saw a 6 and short tined 8. Too far for the .44


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Shot fired in Ionia county! Think we have a doe down!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hosting this year, sitting in the house waiting for that sound.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

The kids started on the jerky and then an oatmeal cream pie and a honeybun. Saw some deer the second bite into the honeybun and my nephew threw it down in the dirt 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Starting to second guess our stand choice. Hoping they get off the acorns in the woods and into the field!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> Starting to second guess our stand choice. Hoping they get off the acorns in the woods and into the field!


I feel the exact same way, I have lots of apple trees dropping apples but I know there on the acorns .
Flight


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yea. I was limited to choices ..being his first hunt wanted a box blind or ground and 2 choices for the east wind. Both overlooking green fields


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just had a velvet spike come through chasing around a couple does. Every time I got it to stop it was behind a tree 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

had a shooter 8 come out at 240 yds he closed the distance to 217 before he moved back into the woods. hopefully he'll come back out my shooter can do 150


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

First one of the night. 3 adult does one fawn now. He wants to wait.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

My step-daughter killed an 8point with her great grandfather this evening. 93 years young and looks forward to this hunt with his princess all year.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Highball28 said:


> Little brother had to keep ME awake in the stand this morning! Saw quite a bit of action in Ottawa county. Sat for about an hour saw one little spike and then this guy came out of the brush and into the clearing just before the corn. He had a tight shot through the brush buy lunged him good. Only ran 10 yards into the corn!
> 
> Funny thing is 10 minutes later 4 smaller bucks from 4-6 pts walked into the corn and got the crap scared out of them when they saw the dead one. Then they just nonchalantly continued eating.
> 
> ...


Heck of a buck!! Congrats to your little bro!!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 332033
> View attachment 332032
> 
> My step-daughter killed an 8point with her great grandfather this evening. 93 years young and looks forward to this hunt with his princess all year.


Awesome!! Congrats to on a great buck and the memories that will last forever!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That right there is what it's all about!

What a memory!



Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 332033
> View attachment 332032
> 
> My step-daughter killed an 8point with her great grandfather this evening. 93 years young and looks forward to this hunt with his princess all year.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

So my 15 year old showed extreme patience this evening. He had a doe & a funky 3 Point (fork on 1 side & a spike growing 90* out of the side of his head) broadside 60 yards at 5:30. He said “dad I want to wait for something bigger”. He was rewarded with this 8 point & broke my brand new .450 Bushmaster in for me. I couldn’t be a prouder dad or happier for him!! Congratulations to all the successful hunters today & kudos to the sportsman or women that helped them get it done!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

She only went about 30 yards and was down! I'm a proud Daddy! Just for the record No she didn't want to hold its head up for picture. Lol!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

We closed out today without any sightings. Maybe tomorrow morning.
Flight


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Unbelievable day. 3 one shot kills with none going further than about 60 yards. All within about 40 minutes. What a great problem to have dealing with 3 deer at the same time. Very proud of the shots my girls made. A day to never forget. The future of Michigan deer hunting!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations to all the successful youths. We didn't get it done tonight. Back at it in the morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## butter13 (Sep 24, 2013)

We didn’t get it done tonight, but my son got to see three great bucks just out of range!


----------



## Healyhardwood (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to all the successfull hunters .good luck to everyone tomorrow and throughout the rest of the season.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done! Great results and congrats to all the successful kids! We'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 332033
> View attachment 332032
> 
> My step-daughter killed an 8point with her great grandfather this evening. 93 years young and looks forward to this hunt with his princess all year.


That's badazz...congrats to all.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Spike Country said:


> She only went about 30 yards and was down! I'm a proud Daddy! Just for the record No she didn't want to hold its head up for picture. Lol!
> View attachment 332053


Nice, congrats.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Healyhardwood said:


> Unbelievable day. 3 one shot kills with none going further than about 60 yards. All within about 40 minutes. What a great problem to have dealing with 3 deer at the same time. Very proud of the shots my girls made. A day to never forget. The future of Michigan deer hunting!


Sweet, a 3fer.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Great job little bro! Hope he doesn’t get poison ivy easily as it looks like he’s kneeling in it! Could be wrong but I get it so easily that I see anything with 3 leaves 50’ away.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Well my boy said he wouldn’t take anything smaller than a 8 point or a real big 6 lol. After seeing nothing this morning and having to be home for football tomorrow, he decided if he doesn’t see a buck he’ll try for a doe. Well he was rewarded with this little butterball doe! I couldn’t be any prouder & the smile won’t come off his face for days!


----------



## pigeonhunter03 (Jul 7, 2016)

passed on 4 8 pts and a 10 last night. hopefully I see a 4 yr old tonite, my last year for the youth hunt


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Middle daughter was so excited this morning...but then discovered she was sleep talking....strangely because Incould actually understand her..normally I have to ask her brother to interpret. 

She never officially woke up. So im go forna sit anyway. Worked out...as somehow the blind locked itself and im sitting on its stoop...

Oh well...try again later


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Back at it again. Had a doe at 30 yards right at shooting time but it was still pretty dark in the woods. Was hoping it would stay around for a few minutes but it wandered off 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Wind knocked a lot of apples down. Another good spot would be near apple trees. 
Have a crab apple tree near my blind. Ground is covered with them. 
One doe with a fawn came to it last night. Gave her a pass what with the small number of fawns being seen in this area this year. Figured the fawn needed the doe more than I did.
Hear Fishie Fishie


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Best thread of the year!! Let’s see some more successful smiles today


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

so far passed on basket 6. Hopefully a little bigger one comes in. trying a different property this morning.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Good luck to all of the youths and doe hunters out there today!
My daughter almost had a chance at a nice eight point yesterday evening, but he was just a little too far for her comfort. We will be back at it this evening though.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My 8 year old had a football game yesterday morning. 

We had a exciting hunt last night a dozen or so does 3 which came in to about 10 yds at one point but no good shots offered. Saw 2 spikes and a decent 8. One spike snuck in on us at 20 yds by the time he got the scope on him he was in the brush. Next opening at 50 yds he just started to cock the .44 and the deer started moving. Good lessons on not rushing and waiting foe good shots. 

So far this morning 1- 2.5 yr old buck that skirted us in the brush. No shots. Been a exciting youth hunt so far.

Congrata to all the successful hunters and huntresses.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the hunters and their partners. Those are great pictures and memories.

My granddaughter did not fill her tag for the first time on a youth hunt but it was her choice. She saw both bucks and doe. One buck had a nice high rack but she passed which surprised me until I found out that her boyfriend had been giving her a hard time about taking larger bucks. We had a talk about boyfriends and bucks but the actions of the boyfriend seemed to have more influence than I did for some reason.

As to that buck, she seemed very surprised as it was one that she had never seen on the trail cam (that her boyfriend talked her into getting). I said yes, it is common to see a deer that had not been seen before the hunt and that someone might have said the same thing about a deer that was seen on her cam. She almost acted as if it wasn't ok to take an animal that was not on her trail cam. By Sunday afternoon she discovered that her trail cam, which her boyfriend had suggested, had puked after less than a couple weeks of use.

This grandpa sees a discussion in the future with a certain granddaughter's boyfriend. In all seriousness, he seems like a good kid that works hard but he reads too many magazines and watches too many hunting shows. He told my granddaughter that I should have a $100 rod to fish bluegill. I suspect that my granddaughter, who is a champ at catching bluegills and other fish, might have a little speech on future priorities being prepared for this young man who has stated that he has long range plans in the offing. The rest of the story is that my granddaughter saved a $100+ fishing rod that this young man lost overboard on a recent fishing trip. She swam to the bottom in 20 feet of water to retrieve it for him but that is another story. He stated quickly that he owes her forever. He might hear those words echoed back a few times, lol!

Sorry about the long post but I am a little biased about my granddaughter whom I could praise about forever and have. But then it sounds like most of you feel the same way about your boys and girls; and you should.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Great youth hunt this year with a couple close encounters but no tags filled. Tonight both of my kids needed bucks to take 2 more steps and both would have shot with xbows. Good to see them both so excited about there experience.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

ridgewalker said:


> Congratulations to all of the hunters and their partners. Those are great pictures and memories.
> 
> My granddaughter did not fill her tag for the first time on a youth hunt but it was her choice. She saw both bucks and doe. One buck had a nice high rack but she passed which surprised me until I found out that her boyfriend had been giving her a hard time about taking larger bucks. We had a talk about boyfriends and bucks but the actions of the boyfriend seemed to have more influence than I did for some reason.
> 
> ...


Good post. The only thing I want to know is if she caught you snoring.lol


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ridgewalker said:


> Congratulations to all of the hunters and their partners. Those are great pictures and memories.
> 
> My granddaughter did not fill her tag for the first time on a youth hunt but it was her choice. She saw both bucks and doe. One buck had a nice high rack but she passed which surprised me until I found out that her boyfriend had been giving her a hard time about taking larger bucks. We had a talk about boyfriends and bucks but the actions of the boyfriend seemed to have more influence than I did for some reason.
> 
> ...


Your granddaughter sounds like a special young lady.You can be very proud of her


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Congrats to all the young hunters! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Another lesson learned tonight....everyone misses eventually. Good hunt. Saw lots of deer and exciting moments. 4 pt at 35 yards which I assumed was good as dead, but something went wrong. Oh well, lots of season, though he didn't see it that way.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

The last youth hunt for my youngest. Not much of a story behind it. This was the third buck to run past him tonight. Not sure what had them spooked. He tried blatting for a stop but the buck wouldn't have it. He took a moving shot just before the buck moved into an olive patch. He was fairly confident on the shot. Shortly after this buck disappeared a 4th buck came out then stopped broadside. This 4th buck was an larger 11pt that I'll hopefully get a poke at with an arrow. My sons buck only lay a few yards from point of last sight. It's doe time for him now. Not the highest quality pic but it'll do.









As an aside. My oldest has skinned 23 deer in two days working for a small processor. 6 bucks and the remainder does.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to all those who hunted along with their guides. Lots of happy faces have been posted.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> The last youth hunt for my youngest. Not much of a story behind it. This was the third buck to run past him tonight. Not sure what had them spooked. He tried blatting for a stop but the buck wouldn't have it. He took a moving shot just before the buck moved into an olive patch. He was fairly confident on the shot. Shortly after this buck disappeared a 4th buck came out then stopped broadside. This 4th buck was an larger 11pt that I'll hopefully get a poke at with an arrow. My sons buck only lay a few yards from point of last sight. It's doe time for him now. Not the highest quality pic but it'll do.
> View attachment 332262
> 
> 
> As an aside. My oldest has skinned 23 deer in two days working for a small processor. 6 bucks and the remainder does.


Congrats to your son! Great buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great weekend for all. I love seeing all these kids getting involved and their mentors for making it happen. Tons of big smiles and memories for a life time! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats to all the youth hunters who were out this weekend. wether you got a deer or not the hunt was a success.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats to all of you mentors who stepped up to take a kid (or a vet) hunting this past weekend - and congrats to all the hunters, whether successful in filling a tag or not. As we all know...not all hunts end with a tagged deer and isn't that the way it should be? It just makes those successful hunts all the more memorable.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Fool'em said:


> Congrats to all the youth hunters who were out this weekend. wether you got a deer or not the hunt was a success.


I have to agree. Even though we didn't see a deer, the youth I took will be a hunter for life. I purchased a bow for him *last year*, set it up, and told him to practice. When we got back to the cabin, he asked if I could help him with some consistency issues he was having. To make a long story short, I corrected some form issues, re-sighted the compound in for him, and had him shooting tight bulls-eye groups out to 20 yards! I told him I thought he was just about ready. He told me, not yet ... he wants to keep practicing but is really excited about bow hunting! 
I have a feeling I will get him up in a tree before the season is over! 
<----<<<


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

CHASINEYES said:


> The last youth hunt for my youngest. Not much of a story behind it. This was the third buck to run past him tonight. Not sure what had them spooked. He tried blatting for a stop but the buck wouldn't have it. He took a moving shot just before the buck moved into an olive patch. He was fairly confident on the shot. Shortly after this buck disappeared a 4th buck came out then stopped broadside. This 4th buck was an larger 11pt that I'll hopefully get a poke at with an arrow. My sons buck only lay a few yards from point of last sight. It's doe time for him now. Not the highest quality pic but it'll do.
> View attachment 332262
> 
> 
> As an aside. My oldest has skinned 23 deer in two days working for a small processor. 6 bucks and the remainder does.


Dandy! Congrats!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Here is my nephew with the doe he shot this morning. We hunted hard yesterday and he voluntarily passed up a 4 and 6 point which both would have been his biggest. I actually urged him to shoot the 6 as it was only about 15 yds away broadside totally unaware we were there. He was holding out for a big buck and stuck to it. Congrats to all the lucky hunters this weekend!


He has now officially passed more bucks than his Uncle!  Congrats Team HH!!


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

OnHoPr said:


> Good post. The only thing I want to know is if she caught you snoring.lol


She sure did, LOL!


----------

